# Which Breed of Dog?



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

It's obvious from some of the threads that appear on here about pets that many of you love your dogs. I've wanted to get a dog for a long time now but if I do I have no clue as to what the different breeds are like in terms of personality and ease of ownership (or otherwise) etc.

I like big dogs, or at least medium sized and bigger, and part of having a dog would be as a guard dog for the house and also one that would bark like a loon if it heard anybody near the car at night, for example.

So tell me about your dog and what you love about him/her. Also, be interesting to hear what the downsides of dog ownership are, other than cost!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A Bearded Collie...










I had two of these fantastic dogs a long while back, but more loyal companions you could not wish for.

Plusses...

Looks, affectionate, loyal, fun, mischievous, good guard dogs despite not looking aggressive, unaggressive, beer partners, sausage lovers...

Minuses...

In wet weather they need washing after every walk - I mean a bath :roll: Need to be groomed. Can suffer with hip problems so be sure to find a good breeder and check both parents.

In all though I absolutely adored mine but you can't be house or car proud... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Staffordshire Bullterrier  
Affectionate, easy to train (hence some owners train them to be overly aggressive), can be trained to bark (if you want), great company, happy if left to snooze but love their walks as well, good with children (will protect them) 

Only minus I know is that they can suffer with spinal problems towards the end of their lives so perhaps a cross of Staffie/Ridgeback will be good.

Possible other minus: it's a commitment for as long as they live


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wozz m8ee been a while since we chatted and hope all is well with you and the family. As rich says collies always a god choice but.....for the aggressive bark side of it I would suggest a German shepherd, also very loyal and sooo protective of the family it is unreal. They have however been known to have rear leg problems from eight years onwards.
I discounted the staffi route that Dani suggested as they are just too chavvy tbh bud. Retrievers and Labradors are also a very good selection of breed. I would say look into the vets bill side of things with any breed and also think of the size of the animal you are thinking of. Forget animal shelters as they are just full of staffs mastiffs and terriers.
Just my thoughts bud, keep well atb gazz


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Whatevet you get, don't get a labrador as a guard dog, unless you want the thief to be licked to death :lol:

I saw this on eBay earlier as well


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

phope said:


> Whatevet you get, don't get a labrador as a guard dog, unless you want the thief to be licked to death :lol:
> 
> I saw this on eBay earlier as well


My Uncle used to own a greengrocer's and hairdresser's that were side-by-side shops with a flat built across the top of both. Following a couple of attempted break-ins they were tempted to get a dog. A friend of theirs had a contact with someone in the army who trained their Alsatians and said they often had animals that were unsuitable for a number of reasons and these were often passed onto the police or members of the public. The dog they chose was called Bacchus and was huge. However he was a soppy old bugger and you could put your hands in his mouth without worrying about it.

Anyway one stormy night they were all in bed and heard the sound of glass breaking. Fearing a burglary, my uncle grabbed Bacchus by the collar and dragged him downstairs where he was confronted by a burglar in the hallway. On seeing the dog the burglar ran for it so my Uncle released the dog who shot down the corridor but skidded to a halt at the doorway when he realised it was raining. Nothing would get him out in bad weather...


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Have a look at Spaniel cross Labrador, very intelligent dogs that can be taught anything when young. Also collies are excellent and extremely intelligent. Most dogs can be taught to guard and sometimes it comes naturally to them. Down sides is if you have an 8hr day job you shouldn't be leaving a dog at home alone, also there's the walking, feeding, pet insurance, kennels/holidays, dog sitting. If its a barker when you leave home it could pee off the neighbours :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> .....for the aggressive bark side of it I would suggest a German shepherd, also very loyal and sooo protective of the family it is unreal. They have however been known to have rear leg problems from eight years onwards


Having a German Shepherd myself, I can agree they have an impressive bark - an excellent burglar repellent - however the problems with the back end due to age is more or less certainly going to happen. The Belgian Malinois however has the same qualities as the GSD but without the problems and Lancashire Police have started to favour them because of this. I've seen them in action and they are stunning dogs and very loyal.

Which ever dog you choose, the correct training for your requirements is essential.


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

get 1 of these.... brilliant guard dogs.. not affraid of anything. never cry , always stand their ground. nothing bothers them............... except cats :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

English mastiff









Big (she's 9stone), great temperament with children and adults, looks 'the part', sounds 'the part'.


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Not all GSD go on to suffer from hip dysplasia or other hind leg issues.

I have an 8 year-old GSD male... suffice to say I sleep well at night with no worries about intruders. He's been trained as a "personal protection dog"... family-pet normally but given the right couple of words... :twisted:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies - some excellent suggestions and I think I'd be more than happy with any of those dogs, except for that thing that crapped itself when the cat went after it!

My girlfriend has got a dog which she says we can share as it were but it's not the same when it's not your own, quite apart from the fact that a dog at her house is useless to me as a guard dog of course. They're so loyal aren't they? The other day I went to her place when she wasn't there and let myself in - her dog barely gave me a backward glance and then just sat with its nose up against the front door waiting for her to come home. Two hours she sat like that for, on tenterhooks.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Personal preference is a Dobermann, my parents used to breed them and I grew up with many of them around, highly intelligent, loyal, agile etc etc. As a guard dog...nothing needs to be added.

The trick with any breed is to get to know the bloodline, breeder and the temperament of the sire and dam.

If the breeder does not want to know roughly the same about you, then keep on walking.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

CWM3 said:


> Personal preference is a Dobermann, my parents used to breed them and I grew up with many of them around, highly intelligent, loyal, agile etc etc. As a guard dog...nothing needs to be added.
> 
> The trick with any breed is to get to know the bloodline, breeder and the temperament of the sire and dam.
> 
> If the breeder does not want to know roughly the same about you, then keep on walking.


A Dobermann could be perfect actually - a proper guard dog but not too large a dog in a smallish house.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

We have two Springers and a Dogue De Bordeaux (Turner and Hooch) We will not get another breed now
it will be DDB every time, great dogs around kids, big and loveable, eat and sh1t like a horse but hey ho

At work at the mo but can upload pictures later, you will not be dissapointed think 55 Kgs 14 mnths old
every time I am away as soon as I am back in the house I know I am getting a cuddle wether I like it or not :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

robokn said:


> We have two Springers and a Dogue De Bordeaux (Turner and Hooch) We will not get another breed now
> it will be DDB every time, great dogs around kids, big and loveable, eat and sh1t like a horse but hey ho
> 
> At work at the mo but can upload pictures later, you will not be dissapointed think 55 Kgs 14 mnths old
> every time I am away as soon as I am back in the house I know I am getting a cuddle wether I like it or not :lol:


Be great to see some pictures  I love those dogs but I would have to seriously consider whether my house is big enough for such a beast!


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Another option is a Weimaraner, my friends got one and I couldn't beleive how well trained it is and when I walked through his back gate the other day it nearly put me on my arse with its bark. Very friendly around children too.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> Wozz m8ee been a while since we chatted and hope all is well with you and the family. As rich says collies always a god choice but.....for the aggressive bark side of it I would suggest a German shepherd, also very loyal and sooo protective of the family it is unreal. They have however been known to have rear leg problems from eight years onwards.
> I discounted the staffi route that Dani suggested as they are just too chavvy tbh bud. Retrievers and Labradors are also a very good selection of breed. I would say look into the vets bill side of things with any breed and also think of the size of the animal you are thinking of. Forget animal shelters as they are just full of staffs mastiffs and terriers.
> Just my thoughts bud, keep well atb gazz


Cheers Gazz, I'm good thanks mate. Not working in Cheltenham at the moment but all is well back here.

Hope you're doing well - every time the weather perks up I think of a BBQ and then immediately imagine you planning one! Cheers for the dog advice  .


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

We have two lhasas .. nowhere near the same size / presence as the other mentioned in here, but they're bred to be alarm dogs and have a loud bark that makes them sound a lot bigger than they are (unlike the similar looking shih tzu which has an annoying yap).

If you're looking for a status dog or something to scare the local kids then they're not going to cut the mustard though :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am sure they really do bark :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well here are a few as promised





And having a nap





Not the brightest, thats his bowl



Here is daddy

http://www.rozeldoguedebordeaux.com/bordeaux/males/victor.html


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

i have had numerous dogs while growing up from german shepards to Dobermanns to staffis, all great dogs for about the house and for putting off theiving scum, but my choice would be another english pitbull if i was to get another dog!


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

robokn said:


> I am sure they really do bark :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well here are a few as promised
> 
> ...


Lovely looking dog, I keep thinking about getting one to keep my English mastiff company but the. I realise we have a mini and soon a tt so not pratical really


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

me and the gf have been thinking of getting a Siberian husky for the last 6 months but were still undecided as we both work and out of the house for at least 8 hours, other than that it would get plenty of exercise so not sure yet.

Have a look at dog videos on you tube to get some ideas.

This is my mates dog who I look after when he is away.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Despite the old saying about it not being the size of the dog in the fight, but the size of the fight in the dog - there is no substitute when it comes to scaring off burglars.

Something 'traditional' in that respect would be your Alsatian, Doberman or even a Rottie.

Personally, I love hounds. SO the Doberman would still be on my list, as would a Weimaraner, a Dalmation or a Hungarian Wire-haired Vizsla.

Two stories.

One - my Aunty had a Weimaraner and it was the soppiest dog you could imagine - especially around her then very young son. One particular incident saw another dog come into their back yard and immediately, her Weimaraner put itself between the baby and the other dog. Didn't bark or cause a fuss, just put itself somewhere it could protect the baby if it needed to.

Two - friends of ours had a Vizsla, but neglected everything they were told about training it properly. It became jealous rather than protective and developed a dislike for children. In the end, it snapped at my daughter and (through sheer luck) ripped her cardigan with his teeth, but not her skin. The dog has now been put down.

So, the moral of the story is simple, whichever dog you get, you need to make a commitment to training it properly. They're 
pack animals and intelligent, if they don't see you as the pack leader, then they think they are.

Good luck though, there's nothing quite like having a dog as a companion.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Wossa have you got a dog yet then??? If not just do it!!

You quickly forget about the hassle of having to walk em rain or shine, pick up their shit, constant hoovering, vet bills, lack of holidays (although pet passports help now), finding pet friendly hotels in UK or friends to dog sit. If you get a female then train her to pee in one corner of the garden otherwise you will have a patchy lawn.

Mine makes me laugh out loud each day, she has just come to investigate as I was watching the cat attack video, never knew dogs could make that noise! There are some hard cats too, my dog has a scar on nose where friends cat had enough of torment from dog!!

Do it, you wont regret it. Stu.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

SVStu said:


> Wossa have you got a dog yet then??? If not just do it!!
> 
> You quickly forget about the hassle of having to walk em rain or shine, pick up their shit, constant hoovering, vet bills, lack of holidays (although pet passports help now), finding pet friendly hotels in UK or friends to dog sit. If you get a female then train her to pee in one corner of the garden otherwise you will have a patchy lawn.
> 
> ...


No Stu, I haven't done anything about it yet! The main problem I've got is that I live on my own and am out at work all day so can't really do it, although I know a lot of people do leave dogs home alone. I always think they'll just get stressed and bored in an empty house fo so long and end up chewing everything to pieces or howling the place down.

There are people who would pop in for me, but nothing on a regular basis, so unless the next job involves working from home a lot I've had it. Girlfriend does want us to live together but I don't want to do anything too drastic obviously  .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Big shame Wazza! 

My older son (tree surgeon) and I have a perfect arrangement:
Rustie (rescue staffie) is his dog but he drops her off with me when he works, which is pretty much every day. He then picks her up at night after finishing work. Occasionally Rustie stays with me over night and she is perfectly happy with this arrangement 

Wouldn't a similar arrangement work for you?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Big shame Wazza!
> 
> My older son (tree surgeon) and I have a perfect arrangement:
> Rustie (rescue staffie) is his dog but he drops her off with me when he works, which is pretty much every day. He then picks her up at night after finishing work. Occasionally Rustie stays with me over night and she is perfectly happy with this arrangement
> ...


Hi Dani,

Funnily enough I have discussed exactly the same thing with my mother but unfortunately she lives 45 minutes away from me and more or less in the opposite direction to where I'm working at the moment.

If that changes, particularly if I end up moving much closer to where she lives, then it could well be a possibility. Having said that she's not much of a dog lover really!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> she's not much of a dog lover really!


You'll just have to spring it on her. Bet she'll love doggie  
[and you'll help your mum become/stay fit as she'll walk doggie]

I remember the day I went out to have a look at some wooden flooring with my son 3 years ago. We found some and he went home.
2 hours later I had a phone call: "mum, do you want to meet Rustie"? Of course I did! Rustie growled a bit when I walked into my son's house but was fine otherwise. Next question:
"mum, can you let Rustie out tomorrow"? Yes, of course I could. We thought later that it could have gone wrong: a Staff protecting her house with a stranger walking in ,,,, but all was great.
Soon we established the drop off / pick up scenario and my lad lives 30 minutes drive from my house. Only problem is: Rustie is app 10 years old now ,,,,, :?


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

This is my Labrador Cleo .... She likes shades haha


























One of the most obedient dogs I've ever owned , she also has an obsession with water , if she sees water she's in it , puddle,lake or even my uncles pond full of his prized koi , awkward . Haha .


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

We have a german shepherd "Gizmo" and he's a great guard dog. Soft as muck in private, which is what you need. 
We've raised him from a puppy and he's just turned three years old, so he's learned his place in the family and usually does as he's told.
This is from last week, chilling in the garden.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Wozza,

I too live alone and up until recent redundancy was out at work for 7hrs plus sometimes, this is why you need a bitch as they can hold it in longer than dogs :lol:

When going to dogs trust etc. just need to say you work from home a bit and nip home at lunch time otherwise they wont think you are suitable, I think this is why people go to internet traders as they can be quite strict, overly so!

Dogs are creatures of habbit, you can train them not to miss you, all depends how independant they are in the first place as too how long it takes. Once excercised, fed and watered they they usually want a snooze anyway, mine can happly spend days in bed if allowed. I've been in all day today and the only time she got up to see me was at lunch time when she was on the scrounge :lol:

Another downside I found out on Sunday was fleas!!!!! I caught two on her while out Sunday, lucky she has very short hair (you can see the skin underneath, I'd say equal to a number 2 all over from the barbers) so she and I spotted them straight away and we crushed em, Advocate treatment before entering house and bedding washed and flea sprayed house (wooden floors are a god send), will need to repeat again to be sure tho.

A pic for ya after she had been nosing in the mud to retrieve ball









And a nice one









I was thinking about it for years, just do it, you will obviously look after it, I'd recommend a rescue to anyone.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Stu - the contract I'm working on at the moment should be completed in the next month or two so if the next one includes some working from home or even working closer to home then I may well be able to get a dog. Problem is when I've looked round the shelter at rescue dogs previously I want to take them all home!

I'm like you - I've wanted one for years so I should just make it happen really. Life's too short and all that.

Great pics of your dog by the way!


----------



## gadgesxi (Nov 21, 2010)

No one mentioned a rhodesian ridgeback! The dog is maybe a bit too big for you but the bitches are ideal. Very loyal and happy to sleep all day or happy to run all day!


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Just got this Siberian Husky a few weeks ago


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks just like your Avatar :roll:

Lovely doggie


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I've had a few, mostly cross breeds. I think you get less health issues with them.

This is Cookie, she is a border collie (father) English spaniel ( mother) cross. The collie intelligence shines through, not always a good thing. By 8 months old she had worked out how to open doors, drawers and the fridge. :lol: i have I have also taught her to close doors on command, handy when the wife always leaves them open. the spaniel side shows with her love of anything water (except a warm bath). And retrieving.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

this is our Archie, who is a Cavachon or in other words a cross between a Cavalier King Charles and a Bichon Frise (or a mongrel). He has a good bark but would lick any intruder to death -








[/URL]


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

German Shepherd / Collie /


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Guzi said:


> Just got this Siberian Husky a few weeks ago


Very cute. 

Is it true you can't let huskies off the lead, as they won't come back? There's a guy that walks 2 of them where I take my dog, I asked him why they were never off the lead to run about. That was his reason.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

That's right. Their instinct is just to run. Some even wait for you to catch them up then run off as you get closer as they know you wont catch them. There are a very small % who let them off the lead but its highly recommended you don't unless you're in an enclosed area. When Zena gets older i'll be letting her run while I am on my cycle :lol:


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

brian1978 said:


> I've had a few, mostly cross breeds. I think you get less health issues with them.
> 
> This is Cookie, she is a border collie (father) English spaniel ( mother) cross. The collie intelligence shines through, not always a good thing. By 8 months old she had worked out how to open doors, drawers and the fridge. :lol: i have I have also taught her to close doors on command, handy when the wife always leaves them open. the spaniel side shows with her love of anything water (except a warm bath). And retrieving.
> 
> View attachment 1


I've grew up with cross breeds and you're right they get less health issues, She is lovely. Our Mongrel Blackie lived till he was 18, was heart breaking taking him to the vets


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Guzi said:


> was heart breaking taking him to the vets


Always is.

Rustie's predecessor,Jaffa, a pure bred Staffie had to be put down at the age of 12 because his spinal cord disintegrated and he was in dire pain despite morphine injections


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Guzi said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a few, mostly cross breeds. I think you get less health issues with them.
> ...


Thanks guzi, we love her to bits  .

And yes I've had to take 3 of my best friends to the vets on the last walk. Breaks my heart even thinking of it. Tear in my eye right now. 

Ben, Jay and lady. Gone but never forgotten.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

So far I've had a rotweiller, and 2 german shepherds. Forget looking at breeds and assuming they are all alike. Ours have been soft as muck around the kids and ourselves. The GSD's have been excellent guard dogs who scare the bejesus out of strangers.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> So far I've had a rotweiller, and 2 german shepherds. Forget looking at breeds and assuming they are all alike. Ours have been soft as muck around the kids and ourselves. The GSD's have been excellent guard dogs who scare the bejesus out of strangers.


Lovely loyal dogs, my wife is scared of them which is a shame as I'd prob get one, my dad had one when I was a kid. Was a big softy. Jay was a malinois which is basically a short haired Belgian Shepard. Tragically died at 6 from a tumor.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> > was heart breaking taking him to the vets
> ...


Poor thing. I like Staffi's but my gf doesn't, I wouldn't mind a light brown one!


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> this is our Archie, who is a Cavachon or in other words a cross between a Cavalier King Charles and a Bichon Frise (or a mongrel). He has a good bark but would lick any intruder to death -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is very cute!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Guzi said:


> Poor thing. I like Staffi's but my gf doesn't, I wouldn't mind a light brown one!


Rusty, "our" resue Staffi/Richback. Nice brown. Bet your girlfriend would like her 

Rusty thinks my settee is her's :roll:


----------

